# Deputy Brian S. Etheridge



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Deputy Brian S. Etheridge 
*Sedgwick County Sheriff's Office
Kansas*
End of Watch: Monday, September 28, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 26
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, September 28, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Deputy Brian Etheridge was shot and killed after responding to a report of a larceny.

Deputy Etheridge was shot twice after arriving at a house on South Rock Road where the larceny was reported. He was transported to Wesley Medical Center and underwent surgery, but he succumbed to his wounds.

The suspect, a 27-year-old male, was spotted in a field about a quarter-mile from the shooting and was wounded as he exchanged gunfire with law enforcement officers. He also died from his wounds.

Deputy Etheridge had served with the Sedgwick County Sheriff's Office for 18 months. He is survived by his wife and daughter.
Agency Contact Information
Sedgwick County Sheriff's Office
141 W Elm
Wichita, KS 67203

Phone: (316) 660-3900

_*Please contact the Sedgwick County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## CollegePDispatch (Nov 4, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

So sad....RIP


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy Etheridge.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Rip Sir


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Sir


----------

